# Rendering-Treiber wird nicht gefunden-.-



## KempA (12. September 2011)

Hallo,

wollte grade auf meinem neuen XPS15 Company of Heroes starten, jedoch kommt immer diese Fehlermeldung "Der Rendering-Treiber wurde nicht gefunden. Stellen sie sicher, dass DirectX ordnungsgemäß installiert wurde und das sich die Treiber Ihres Systems auf den neuesten Stand befinden"

DirectX11 ist in neuser Version installiert (hab es nochmals installiert) und NetFramework 4 ebenfalls...

System (falls es relevant ist):
Intel Core i7 2630 QM
8gb DDR3 Ram
GeForce GT525 M 1Gb

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?

Grüße!

EDIT: Hab gerade bei GpuZ gesehen, dass der Laptop auf dem Desktop irgend ne Intel Grafikkarte verwendet. Kann es daran liegen, dass er beim Start des Spiels evtl nicht direkt auf die GeForce umschaltet und wenn ja, wie ändere ich das?


----------



## OctoCore (13. September 2011)

Gut möglich. Geht das über Optimus? Ich will mich nicht weit aus dem Fenster hängen, weil ich selbst nicht so ein System habe, aber kann man nicht manuell eine Grafikkarte zuweisen, anstatt es der Automatik zu überlassen?
Ich habe da so etwas gelesen:


> _Daher setzt Nvidia bei den neuen Treibern auf automatisch sich aus dem Internet ergänzende Profile. Dadurch sollte theoretisch auch ein alter Treiber die neueste Anwendung erkennen und mit der besten Grafiklösung ansteuern. Zusätzlich kann man die Profile auch manuell verändern oder per Kontextmenü, die zu benutzende Grafikkarte auswählen. _



Also zur Not im Spielprofil fest vorgeben.


----------

